
The Cyberpunk Sensibility - exolymph
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2016/10/27/the-cyberpunk-sensibility/
======
arcanus
Good article. I've also found that the lens of cyberpunk is a useful
perspective to view many of the themes in modern day society. Increasingly the
social implications are out weighing the questions of technological
feasibility!

I think it would be interesting if the author (who is quite good) would go
past a reflective approach and look more into the (near)future: I think some
of these themes are only going to become more pressing. AI, autonomous
(killer) drones, plutocracy , VR, megacorps, etc. When does the lens of
cyberpunk become mirrorshades?

